# moving to Vancouver can you help



## joanne kavanagh (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi my name is Joanne and hoping to move to Vancouver and would love to get some work.Is it difficult to get work?I teach english and also have a backround in tourism.Thanks Joanne


----------



## aufait888 (Apr 25, 2011)

hi joanne!
im in the same boat as u really, only difference being that ive lived and worked in canada before and have my canadian citizenship as well. 
ive lived in ontario but this time around i want to make a fresh start in BC!
far as jobs are concerned, they are plentiful, as long as one is not choosy....at least to start with!
im not talking of flipping burgers at mcdonalds or anything, but if youre flexible enough to take on any reasonable job, then youll be fine....i know, ive been there several times on recce trips!
of course, immigration wise its another story...if you havent got it, then its going to take u at least a year to 18 mths to get it!

good luck! any more info, pls send me a PM anytime.
rgds


----------

